
Lock-picking talk from Strange Loop [video] - puredanger
http://strangeloop.blip.tv/file/4536696/
======
puredanger
Galen Collins did this ~10 minute talk about locks and lock-picking during the
Strange Loop 2010 Strange Passions track.

Find slides for all short talks here: <http://strangeloop2010.com/talks/14502>
and videos for all short talks here:
<http://strangeloop.blip.tv/posts?view=archive> (videos still being uploaded).

Strange Loop: <http://thestrangeloop.com> Strange Loop 2010:
<http://strangeloop2010.com> Strange Passions:
<http://strangeloop2010.com/talks/14502>

